# Dogs in our club



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Unemployed this month so have some time to work on some video of dogs in my club.
http://www.vimeo.com/21501213
if you have slow connection, click on HD to turn off HD, if it still doesn't play smoothly, click play and click play again to put it on pause and let it finished buffering before you click play again.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

cool...thanks for sharing, looks like you are having lots of fun...


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice job on the video, awesome job at training scenarios.=D>


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Loi I think you are making the best videos right now. I actually really hate watching a lot of dog videos because the people putting them out have no attention to pacing, music, or the rise and fall of the action to the music. Plus the videos are usually shot from very far away and the principles are tiny.

My only critique is to not work dogs with only the jacket. Accidents happen and it just isnt worth it to go top only even on dogs that are "totally safe"


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Excellent video!


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Cool vid! You have some really nice dogs there buddy.. And oops, i enjoyed the music!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nicely shot and put together, Khoi!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

That was very well done. Nice dogs and great video work. What cam do you use?


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone, Jason, we are lazy sometime but you are right, even "safe" dogs can't be trusted, it just gets really hot in TX so sometime we are cutting corners, Christopher, those video were shot with Canon XH-A1 and Canon 60D.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmmm....watched it again. At 1.47 did I see a "boobie grope on handler" defence exercise.....?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Khoi Pham said:


> Christopher, those video were shot with Canon XH-A1 and Canon 60D.


I watched a couple of your other videos and that cam produced some really high quality images. I guess thats why it costs over 6K.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

There are some nice videos. Is it your job or your hobby?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep, nice work on that vid for sure.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Christopher Jones said:


> I watched a couple of your other videos and that cam produced some really high quality images. I guess thats why it costs over 6K.


Maybe in Australia. http://www.mcbaincamera.com/productdetail.php?mcbain_id=3101841

Great video Khoi.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Must be your guys FREE heath care… ha suckers, imagine a country thinking there can be such thing a FREE heath care. 
Even cheaper in the States, around $2,800 to $3,000. Don’t worry they get us in other ways with tax. 
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4SKPB_enUS365US365&q=Canon+XH+A1s+


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Must be your guys FREE heath care… ha suckers, imagine a country thinking there can be such thing a FREE heath care.


IT'S FREE, TOTALLY FREE....if you can live long enough in the emergency room waiting to see a doctor that can't speak English.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> IT'S FREE, TOTALLY FREE....if you can live long enough in the emergency room waiting to see a doctor that can't speak English.


Have you been sick in Australia as well? lol


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Maybe in Australia. http://www.mcbaincamera.com/productdetail.php?mcbain_id=3101841
> 
> Great video Khoi.


We get screwed on electronics. We get screwed on cars. We get screwed on importing dogs. We get screwed on heaps of stuff. But its nice and sunny here with great beachs and the women are pretty hot. Win some, loose some.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Man I cant wait till we have great free health care and get to pay $6,000 for what used to be $3,000. When we get free health care Im gona go to the hospital around noon and say something hurts so I get a free lunch too.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> There are some nice videos. Is it your job or your hobby?


It is my job. I would have made it nicer if I get paid for it. (-:


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice vids Khoi,
Its niceto see breeds like pitbulls doing that kind of work. It seems the decoy work is pretty intense, in trials do decoys apply the same amount of pressure to each dog, many of the molossers i see in ur vids are not as strong as the herders.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Hmmm....watched it again. At 1.47 did I see a "boobie grope on handler" defence exercise.....?


That move is legal in Texas!

Really nice video!


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Nice vids Khoi,
> Its niceto see breeds like pitbulls doing that kind of work. It seems the decoy work is pretty intense, in trials do decoys apply the same amount of pressure to each dog, many of the molossers i see in ur vids are not as strong as the herders.


The trial decoys put out more pressure than my club's decoy can at this time, we are working hard to make them better, you can watch a PSA trial decoys in action here http://www.vimeo.com/17653609 Darryl Richey, Wade Morrell and Cory Dewberry can sure bring some heat.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice. Looks like a lot of fun. Good work on the video too.


----------

